# can't have babies . considering adoption



## 007bond

hey

i have recently found out i can't have children. very upsetting. we will be looking into adoption after we have come to terms with our situation. giving ourselves about one year. just wanted to know that would stop US being accepted? we both don't have criminal past. have big enough house and pm much love to give x thank you for reading.


----------



## BobDog

where are you from(UK? USA?)? i doubt there would be anything to stop you adopting but the best thing to is to call up your local authority and just put the feelers out. there is no harm in that, at least you will have the best information available to you. you don't have to start the adoption process untill you are ready, but most LA's are happy to answer questions.

lots of luck. xxx


----------



## Missalissa86

I'm so sorry about your sad news :( I wish you were able to give a happier report. Have you guys considered surrogacy? Are your eggs/his sperm in good shape, and it's just an implantation issue?


----------



## babyhopes2010

that wouldnt stop u adopting.call up ur local adoption link and just have general chat on the phone.it is a very long process it can take up to a few years.
sorry to hear your news :hugs:


----------



## TTCMetalMom

I'm in the same boat, after years of trying, I've now been told that I will more than likely never carry a child of my own :'( I'm still coming to terms with it and have now started discussions of adoption with my fiancé, as soon as I'm 21 we can do it, however I always wish that I'd just stumble across a girl and her give me her child...one can only wish. But I can't wait until the adoption process starts


----------



## Butterfly89

I am 21 too. I find it hard knowing so young, but at the same time, it gives us lots of timing... a head start, so to speak. :) My OH and I are looking forward to adoption, but we are unsure if we'll ever make enough money to satisfy the government's requirements... so strict here! I don't know how it works for private adoption. I know a lady who adopted her friend's baby girl and they are so happy. I kind of hope that could happen for us too.


----------

